# Adjusting flex for Technica Innotec 7X boot ??



## thinnmann (Dec 20, 2009)

Another boot question - I have looked around the web for instructions, but can't find any.

This is a women's boot, on lease.

I need to set the boots on their softest setting.

There is a flex adjustment on the back of the boot, but I can't figure out what to do with the two adjustment screws.  Should they both be all the way in or all the way out for softest?  Or maybe top in, bottom out, and vice versa?  Maybe set in-between loose and tight?

I tried a bunch of options, the flexed the boot with my hands to try and see if i could tell the difference, but I couldn't...

So any advice on how to set those babies?

There are two screws that go in from the outside toward the inside, through a little ridge in the back of the boot.  There is a clear piece of plastic with two pieces of metal showing through, and the screws move those closer together or farther apart.  Looks like there was a + sign and a minus maybe, but they are smudged out.

Finally, do you think those flex adjuster things on the back of boots ever really work?


----------

